# yes another "first SP attempt" thread. I'll try to be short....



## TimTheWiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I have read over 5 or so threads I searched on SP. I didn't have a good slurry to contribute at the moment, so I decided to pick up a Cellar Craft Blush Zinfandel (which my wife enjoys) and I think will provide a decent slurry for my SP. Just wondering, I think I have read that some people don't ferment completely dry (talking about the Blush Zin here), so that the slurry has a better chance of being active enough for the SP. Is this correct? I think some people say they rack from the primary at around 1.005. Will the must still ferment down to below 1.000 in the secondary though if racked above 1.005. I don't want the Zin to turn out like crap either.

Also from what I understand I should keep it in a sterilized container in the fridge until I am ready for the SP (should be less than a week). On the SP site it doesn't mention actually using any kind of yeast (I think). Just talks about adding a yeast "nutrient" and "energizer" initially adding the slurry a few days later. Is the yeast nutrient the yeast. I know most people use a 1118. I think I will try and not use the granular sugar to backsweeten and use some kind of frozen juice concentrate to backsweeten. Does it sound like I am on the right track?


----------



## Arne (Mar 11, 2012)

Your wine should finish out just fine without the slurry in it. The yeast is still mixed up in your must and should finish out. It mite slow it down a little, but should still finish. 
The yeast in the skeeter pee comes from the slurry. The slurry contains dead yeast and other products of fermentation, but there are live yeasts there too and they help get the acidic lemon to take off and ferment. 
Even after you use concentrate to help sweeten, you will probably want to sweeten a little more with sugar. Maybe not tho, especially if you like the lemon with a lot of bite. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 11, 2012)

You don't need a slurry to start skeeter pee. Every batch I have made so far I made a starter to get it going and all came out great in my opinion. I've always used lavin 1118 yeast without problem. My last batch I used a started for one and sprinkled the yeast on top of the other. No problems.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Mar 12, 2012)

So is there a general SG that most people go by to decide when to rack my White Zin in my primary to the secondary? Is 1.005 decent, or should I go a little lower? Any recommended methods for removing/transferring slurry from bottom of bucket to smaller container??


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 12, 2012)

I usually rack at about 1.005. Your other wine should finish fine at that point and you'll still have some really hungry yeast waiting to devour your lemon.


----------



## jon73 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rather than starting a new thread, I'll jump in here. 

I need to make a starter for my first batch of SP. I have a can of 100% natural Minute Maid Limeade. How do I proceed?

My thoughts are to make the gallon of juice, add yeast, and wait until fermentation is healthy and active... now, do I pitch the entire gallon? Or only what has fallen to the bottom of the container?

I know I'm probably splitting hairs, but I am big on details and I have never done this before. Thanks for any help.


----------



## roadpupp (May 1, 2012)

Jon- 
Sort of a thread hijack but here is my two cents: 

I'm just starting my first batch but I believe I have read that commercial juices have sorbate and other preservatives in them that will NOT help with good fermentation. Some people use concentrates for backsweetening but generally not up front.


----------

